#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-25
<mib_8p45tj> HOLA
<mib_8p45tj> SALUDOS
<mib_8p45tj> NECESITO AYUDA
<carlosRoberto> saludos amigos
<carlosRoberto> tengo un problema instale el uguntu 9.04 peor no encuentro el dosemu en synaptic
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-26
<Ddiods> Buenas
<druida> acabo de instalar ubuntu 9; alguien me puede dar algunos tips o utilitarios para agregar para mejorar la interfaz
<n4sh5> holas
<Thauro> hola a todos
<Thauro> hay alguien ahi
<Thauro> hola, soy nuevo en esto
<Thauro> como estan, saludos
<Thauro> hay alguien ahi
<Thauro> por lo menos salude o diga algo
<mib_ddmdb9> holas
<Thauro> holas
<Thauro> nuevamente
<Thauro> Hay alguien ahi??
<viperhoot> Thauro, saludos
<redrebel> hola!
<Thauro> que tal, es la primera vez que entro a esta salda de chat, y nose muy bien como manejarlo
<viperhoot> Thauro, ah pues, aqui estamos siempre que se puede para ayudar ;)
<Thauro> gracias por su compromiso
<Thauro> quiero encontrar material de ubuntu para leero
<Thauro> hace ya mucho tiempo que no toco este sistema operativo como este
<viperhoot> hmm
<viperhoot> pues en internet hay documentación por todos lados
<viperhoot> es cuestion de googlear ;)
<Thauro> claro, pero buscar tanta informacion es aveces algo dificil
<Thauro> me refiero al saber el tipo de informacion a elegir
<viperhoot> te recomiendo que empieces entonces con http://doc.ubuntu-es.org
<viperhoot> muy confiable
<Thauro> gracias
<Thauro> disculpa, tu eres de Lima??
<viperhoot> hmm no, más al norte, cajamarca
<Thauro> wow
<Thauro> algo lejos de donde yo estoy
<Thauro> yo me encuentro en Tacna
<viperhoot> heheh eis
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> extremos
<Thauro> oye, y dime hace ya cuanto time llevas en esto
<Thauro> por ejemplo yo se muy poco de versiones de linux
<Thauro> los usaba antes pero solo a manera de estudio
<viperhoot> yo lo uso en mi dia a dia :D
<viperhoot> tiempo? hmmm creo que 4 años
<viperhoot> bueno, ahi nos leemos
<viperhoot> tiempo de clases xS
<Thauro> ...queria preguntar si alguien sabe de alguna herramienta para monitorear equipos linux
<redrebel> que tipo de monitoreo?
<Thauro> como lo ke hace el tivoli
<Thauro> pero en software libre
<Thauro> estoy buscando una que sea libre pero no encuentro
<redrebel> nunca e usado tivoli
<Thauro> bueno, alguna herrameinta pero basado en software libre??
<redrebel> openNMS  parece que es uno
<redrebel> http://www.opennms.org/index.php/Main_Page
<Thauro> aunque esta todo netamente en ingles espero entender
<Thauro> parece que no es
<Thauro> en fin tratare de ver un poco mas
<redrebel> yo uso logwatch para monitorear mis servidores. no es monitoreo real-time pero al fin del dia veo el reporte
<Thauro> gracias
<Thauro> me retiro, hasta otra oportunidad
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-27
<Handgios> donde se firma el codigo de conducta :P ?
<cfoch> hol
<cfoch> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-28
<on3_g> 1
<th3pr0ph3t> "Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no *preguntes* si puedes preguntar"? -- un lapsus ahí  >P
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-29
<Genelyk> ecoooooo
<ricaldi> hola
<ricaldi> tengo una duda
<ricaldi> como puedo postear codigo de programacion en el foro
<ricaldi> algo se que se pone <code>codigo</code> pero si embargo no me sale como codigo me quita las tabulaciones e incluso el <iostrema> no sale
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, que es lo que necesito saber hacer en relacion a packaging para convertirme en MOTU?
<nxvl> necesitas q la gente te tenga confianza y que desarrolles criterio
<nxvl> mas q cosas tecnicas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, oks, ahora, durante el proceso de desarrollo, que hasta antes del Feature Freeze, que es lo que se puede hacer o se hace normalmente: merges, updates, packages from scratch?
<RoAkSoAx> una vez que es Feature Freeze, ya se hacen bug fixes como FTBFS, Broken dependencies o cosas asi?
<nxvl> Feature Freeze significa q no entran mas features
<nxvl> osea en ambas se hace TODO
<nxvl> solo q despues del FF ya no puedes meter mas features
<nxvl> solo arreglar las existentes
<nxvl> o pedir una excepcion
<xander21c> holas
<inkarri> holas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-30
<xander21c> Holas
<pp3> ?????
<pp3> como é que se contata nessa joça???
<pp3> como é que se contata nessa joça???
<pp3> como é que se contata nessa joça???
<EGCdigital> ?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-31
<aqpeduardo> hola
<aqpeduardo> komo puedo obtener el cd de ubuntu
<aqpeduardo> hay alguien
<aqpeduardo> ?
<mib_91ms8n> hello
<mib_91ms8n> ubunteros
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, una preg. Estaba trabajando en un paquete... que lo puse como merge, pero dholbach me hizo dar cuenta que era un sync. Ayer, otro patita lo reporto como sync y marco mi bug como duplicado. Esta persona debio haberme preguntando si yo iba a marcarlo como un sync antes de haberlo reportado el mismo?
<RoAkSoAx> por el hecho que yo ya estaba trabajando con este paquete antes?
<nxvl> nah
<nxvl> tu debiste hacerlo
<nxvl> pero no lo hiciste
<nxvl> la otra persona penso q lo habias dejado
<nxvl> eso pasa siempre
<nxvl> a mi aun me pasa
<nxvl> solo q ahora la gente me pide perdon cuando lo hacen xq ya me gane mi nombre
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> nah no lo deje: solo le pregunte a dholbach: ahora debo reportar un nuevo sync bug?? y el otro patita lo hizo antes ke yo
<nxvl> ya pe
<nxvl> por sonso
<RoAkSoAx> haha anyways
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, mas bien para hacer FTBFS.. si ya lo reportaron primero en Debian... es mejor esperar a que debian aplique el patch para hacerle sync a Ubuntu?
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> cuando es el DIF?
<RoAkSoAx> ?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, osea por ejemplo: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27253508/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.openmovieeditor_0.0.20080102-2.2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<RoAkSoAx> ese está en la lista de FTBFS
<nxvl> cuando es el DIF?
<RoAkSoAx> pèro en debian ya reportaron: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=526151
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a que te refieres que cuando es el DIF?
<nxvl> Debian Import Freeze
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, 25 de junio
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> aun falta
<nxvl> espera a debian
<RoAkSoAx> ok xvre
<nxvl> o manda tu parche a debian
<nxvl> ah no, olvidate, ya hay parche
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si eso era, si ya habia parche en debian, si podia igual reportarlo en Ubuntu o esperar a que apliquen el parche en debian para luego hacer un sync
<nxvl> da lo mismo en realidad
<nxvl> pero mejor es esperar a debian
<nxvl> para no cargar un delta innecesario
<nxvl> ahorita lo mejor es parchar todo lo posible en debian
<nxvl> es mas, si encuentras merges manda los parches a debian
<nxvl> para poder hacr sync despues
<RoAkSoAx> si eso es lo que tengo que hacer con algunos merges
<yamikel> hola
<yamikel> alguien en casa ?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, btw.. no quieres sponsorear algunos de mis merges?
<RoAkSoAx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/paraview/+bug/373087 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mapnik/+bug/378819 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/spectools/+bug/379137 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/havp/+bug/380342
<nxvl> aer
<nxvl> tu changelog en paraview esta mal
<nxvl> tienes que identar los remaining changes
<nxvl> en vez de ponerles * se les pone -
<nxvl> y a los q estan con - +
<nxvl> awanta
<nxvl> no dije nada
<nxvl> esta bien asi
<nxvl> pero no me queda claro algo
<nxvl> no estas haciendo merge de nada
<nxvl> todo esta en sync con debian
<nxvl> y estas incluyendo un cambio mas, q es la transicion a python2.6
<nxvl> no?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ??
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si porq no compilaba con 2.5
<RoAkSoAx> asi que por recomendación de mentor
<RoAkSoAx> hice la transicion
<nxvl> entonces no hay nada q hacer ahi
<nxvl> es un simple sync
<nxvl> y estas agregando mas cambios
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, en debian no están haciendo transición a python 2.6
<nxvl> claro
<nxvl> por eso te digo
<nxvl> el delta actual no existe
<nxvl> osea el paquete esta sincronizado con debian
<nxvl> PERo
<nxvl> hay q hacerle cambios para la transicion
<nxvl> osea q no estas haciendo ningun merge
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, right pero entonces cual es el procedimiento ya que vi otros changelogs parecidos
<RoAkSoAx> que ya no habian remaining changes
<RoAkSoAx> pero si introducian nuevos
<nxvl> mm
<nxvl> eso estoy preguntando
<nxvl> no me acuerdo como es
<nxvl> en teoria deberias pedir un sync
<nxvl> y luego hacer los cambios
<nxvl> pero es lo mismo si subo los cambios nomas
<nxvl> en teoria
<nxvl> dejame preguntar
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si supongo porque yo hice eso justamente porque vi otros changelogs donde ponian igual que yo, que era un merge pero que no tenia remaining changes pero si se estaba introduciendo nuevos cambios
<nxvl> toy cambiando un poco el changelog
<RoAkSoAx> k
#ubuntu-pe 2010-06-01
<jerry2010> hola a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2010-06-03
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: que otro juego de PS3 recomiendas
<RoAkSoAx> ?
<leogg> buenas
<leogg> alguien en casa? :)
#ubuntu-pe 2010-06-05
<Slopht> una pregunta abierta, alguien sabe o tiene una estadística de la velocidad de windows vs Linux en cuanto ala rapidez de procesamiento con swaping y sin swaping, por ke el ultimo estudio ke se realizo fue en el año 2005 pero desde ahi on a habido mas estudios
<Slopht> una pregunta abierta, alguien sabe o tiene una estadística de la velocidad de windows vs Linux en cuanto ala rapidez de procesamiento con swaping y sin swaping, por ke el ultimo estudio ke se realizo fue en el año 2005 pero desde ahi on a habido mas estudios
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-01
<guille> buenas noches. can you help me?
<guille> bueno tenia la siguiente pregunta mi nivel de dominio de linux ubuntu es nivel medio y queria saber donde en lima me puedo certificar en linux ubuntu o si puedo llevar un curso en linea y certificarme les agradeceria su orientacion
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-03
<alphaser> hola!!!!!
<alphaser> como estan?
<daniels633> hi
<daniels633> anyone there?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-04
<SergioMeneses> buenas \o/
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-28
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: ping ping, necesito que me avises si hay gente en arequipa
<genelyk> sin novedad
<JoseeAntonioR> genelyk: No podemos tener una reunion debido a unos imprevistos internos
<JoseeAntonioR> genelyk: eres de Lima?
<SergioMeneses> genelyk, saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> presiento un ping timeout
<SergioMeneses> http://convergenciahp.com/ubuntu-elegido-para-funcionar-la-nube-publica-de-hp/
<JoseeAntonioR> sip, esta Ubunt+OpenStack
<JoseeAntonioR> Ubuntu*
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aja mire http://comoo.wordpress.com/2012/05/21/openstack-el-sistema-operativo-de-codigo-libre-para-el-cloud-computing/
<JoseeAntonioR> pucha, me quiero poner a hacer eso
<JoseeAntonioR> pero quiero terminar lo del bot
<JoseeAntonioR> para poder correrlo 14/7
<JoseeAntonioR> 24/7 *
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no entiendo bien lo de los nodos
<SergioMeneses> ando dandole a eso pero nada
<JoseeAntonioR> un nodo es como una PC virtual
<SergioMeneses> igual hay q leer demasiado
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: FUNCIONA!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, q?
<JoseeAntonioR> el bot, greetbot!
<JoseeAntonioR> unase a ##josebot-testing
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, espameo dos veces
<SergioMeneses> x
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, \o
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: parece que el bicho no le quiere :P
<SergioMeneses> naaaa
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hey hey! al parecer la nueva adquisicion te saludo
<SergioMeneses> nada ni nxvl saluda ya
<SergioMeneses> ando salado
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: al parecer es porque escribi sus nombres con mayusculas
<JoseeAntonioR> ya vuelvo, prueba
<SergioMeneses> como asi?
<JoseeAntonioR> en el plugin
<SergioMeneses> aaaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, nxvl ping
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: pregunta: en python se pueden usar wildcards?
<nxvl> waaa
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: define wilcard
<nxvl> no mentira
<nxvl> define en que lo quieres usar
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<nxvl> osea copia y pega tu codigo
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, ya, espera
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010709/
<JoseeAntonioR> linea 60
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: ah si
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: teoricamente
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: pera, dejame ver q hace tu codigo
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: no, pera eso esta mal
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: q quieres hacer?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: el truco ahi esta en la linea 66
<nxvl> estas construyendo una tupla de con True/False si el nick coincide
<nxvl> si hay True en esa lista la funciona retorna y se corta
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto, como no encontre como usar un wildcard, lo ise asi
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto, y al ningun nick estar en la lista, la funcion siempre se aplica
<JoseeAntonioR> s/ise/hice
<SergioMeneses> volvi
<nxvl> pero q significa watchnicks
<nxvl> los nicks que NO quieres q se salude, no?
<nxvl> o los que SI quieres q se salude?
<JoseeAntonioR> watchnicks significa los que si, es decir, todos
<nxvl> hmm
<JoseeAntonioR> (me puedes pasar el link del paste por favor?)
<nxvl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010709/
<nxvl> ahora hay varias cosas mal ahi
<nxvl> hmm
<nxvl> pera q lo reescribo
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver, por lo menos asi funciona :P
 * SergioMeneses leyendo el paste
<nxvl> si funciona
<nxvl> pero estan mal de concepto
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: basicamente, hice que de vueltas
<nxvl> pera q las corrijo
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto!
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, pero JoseeAntonioR no es developer tratalo bien
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> esta bien, asi nos entendemos mejor :P
<SergioMeneses> se me olvida q python es identado
<SergioMeneses> ya iba a preguntar por {
<SergioMeneses> =S
<JoseeAntonioR> yo lo que hago para comprender python es "traducir" lo que se ve en codigo al español :P
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> si nxvl una vez me dijo q python es como hablar en ingles xD
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto!
<SergioMeneses> si bastante simple
<SergioMeneses> hay es q mirar las librerias
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a ver como sale la version de nxvl  :D
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: espero que bien, ya mañana lo subiria al servidor
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mira http://youtu.be/e4IC-ZEjqOA
<SergioMeneses> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> raro q sale laura
<SergioMeneses> ella casi nunca se deja grabar xD
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es una entrevista un poquito antigua :P
<JoseeAntonioR> (si es la que creo que es)
<SergioMeneses> antigua? pero si veo q es de este ciclo? uds q
<SergioMeneses> no es el community leadershio summit
<SergioMeneses> de hecho creo q sale ud
<SergioMeneses> o bueno una parte de JoseeAntonioR
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> estaba como con una tshirt verde
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces si, leadership summit
<JoseeAntonioR> si fue el del jueves, si era verde
<JoseeAntonioR> si no, naranja
<SergioMeneses> verde
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pero solo se te ve la cabeza
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> pero veo el auditorio como vacio
<SergioMeneses> donde estan todos?
<SergioMeneses> bueno van solo 5 min
<JoseeAntonioR> es por la perspectiva ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> si por ahi me ve durmiendome, si soy yo
<JoseeAntonioR> no estaba dormido por completo, pero medio zombie
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lol
<SergioMeneses> no mas preguntas de la uds a JoseeAntonioR
<nxvl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010728/
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver...
<SergioMeneses> se ve bastante bien
<nxvl> zombie en el UDS? fue un UDS exitoso
<nxvl> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> y porq estamos por defecto en esa variable?
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, lol
<nxvl> imposible llegar al miercoles sin ser un zombie
<nxvl> o la estas pasando MAL
<nxvl> aunque tengo q admitir q llegas a extraniar tus primeros UDSs donde NADIE te conocia
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: yo estaba zombie desde el martes
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, pronto me pasara
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> todo un personaje
<SergioMeneses> eso me recuerda a campus party
<SergioMeneses> termine dormido en un sofa
<JoseeAntonioR> cuando llegue a Denver lo primero que hice fue dormir
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, todavia anda por hay?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el domingo despues del campus cai inconciente por casi 10 horas
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> taba fumando un cigarro
<nxvl> mi novia no me deja fumar dentro del depa
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, oe te tenemos un plan q no te podes perder
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: esperate a los europeos
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: esos son peores: zombie + jetlag
<nxvl> es HORRIBLE
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, tu novia te manda!!!!... jajaja fresco eso es natural
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, lol
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: a quien no....
<JoseeAntonioR> si me voy a europa esta vez YO sere el que tenga jetlag
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, jajaja hay un chiste q decia algo asi:
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: por eso te digo, los de europa son los peores
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, lo pase por privado
<nxvl> el jetlag no te deja hacer nada
<SergioMeneses> respeto al log
<nxvl> yo terminaba las sesiones y me iba a dormir
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno hablando seriamente
<nxvl> y bajaba a las 2 am a encontrar a los borrachos
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, el sabado nos vamos a reunir con JoseeAntonioR a trabajar con juju y algo de openstack!... se nos une?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: escuche que tambien va para usted, el proximo es en europa
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: este sabado?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, si este
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: puede ser
<SergioMeneses> el q viene
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: tengo q terminar con apparmor
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, a las 3pm empezamos
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: lima?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, q hora es en lima ahorita?
<JoseeAntonioR> misma hora
<JoseeAntonioR> 00:07
<nxvl> 12:06
<SergioMeneses> si la misma
<SergioMeneses> o0
<nxvl> ok
<SergioMeneses> pues si estamos en el mismo paralelo =S
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, si si la idea es leer, aprender, y jugar con JoseBot
<JoseeAntonioR> ah?
<JoseeAntonioR> pero JoseBot corre en Supybot
<JoseeAntonioR> y plugins en python
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, naaa molestando
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lenguajes de programacion podemos mirarlos luego
<SergioMeneses> yo le enseño java
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, java es potente lastima q sea tan pesado
<SergioMeneses> bueno sus ventajas lo hacen asi
<JoseeAntonioR> yo quiero aprender python, y de ahi C que un amigo esta que insiste en que aprenda C
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, es mas facil de C a python q al contrario
<SergioMeneses> C es muy parecido a java
<SergioMeneses> demasiado
<SergioMeneses> son como ubuntu y debian
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<nxvl> java es horrible
<nxvl> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora que me acuerdo, necesitamos solucionar unos ultimos asuntos en el team de lp de ubuntu-pe
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja, como le matan la emocion a SergioMeneses
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: con python y C haces lo que quieras
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: no necesitas mas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, neee java sucks
<nxvl> pero la realidad es q si aprendes uno, saltar de lenguajes es facil
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, yo nunca entendi objetos con c
<nxvl> o al menos leerlos
<SergioMeneses> ni punteros
<SergioMeneses> ash
<SergioMeneses> esos mks punteros
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: xq no tiene
<nxvl> :D
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, pero se podian simular
<SergioMeneses> eso si lo recuerdo
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: C no tiene objectos
<SergioMeneses> C+
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: si, se pueden simular, pero no es lo mismo
<nxvl> c++ es C con objectos
<nxvl> y clases
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, aja
<SergioMeneses> horrible
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, aunq la mejor clase q vi fue estructuras de datos
 * JoseeAntonioR no entender
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje fresco ud esta en la epoca feliz de la vida :D
<SergioMeneses> oe nxvl va a la proxima uds?
<SergioMeneses> armamos el parche latino por alla
<SergioMeneses> xD
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: un objecto es lo que defines con Class
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: en C eso no existe, solo tienes variables
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: una clase u objecto, como le quieras llamar es una "variable inteligente"
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, yo definiria un objeto como una instancia de una clase
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: el ejemplo tipico es un perro
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: si defines una clase perro, el perro sabe ladrar, sabe caminar, puede saber sentarse, etc...
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: ademas guarda informacion de si tiene hambre o debe orinar
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: entonces creas una clase perro q tenga las variables hambre, orinar y los metodos caminar, ladrar, sentarse, etc...
<nxvl> algo como hiciste con el bot
<JoseeAntonioR> lo del bot fue mas mod que otra cosa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no se quite merito... no cualquiera le mete mano a codigo asi como asi
<JoseeAntonioR> buen ejemplo lo del perro, no me olvidare de eso
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo lo que uno hace por u-pe
<SergioMeneses> venga hay un concepto q no entendi en esta conversacion = jetlag
<SergioMeneses> q es eso?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el choque que hay al pasar muchas zonas horarias
<JoseeAntonioR> la sensacion de querer dormir cuando es de dia, y de ir a trabajar de noche
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaa ok ok
<JoseeAntonioR> se dice que una persona se acostumbra tomando en cuenta la proporcion de una franja horaria por dia
<SergioMeneses> siempre se aprende algo nuevo...
<JoseeAntonioR> en otras palabras: lo que tendra en unos meses
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: tienes pin del CoF?
<SergioMeneses> oe JoseeAntonioR juju por lo q veo es un apt en la nube... pero si con openstack se tienen instancias de servidores porq no instalar desde los mismos servidores el software? nxvl tambien
<SergioMeneses> o ando mal en el concepto?
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: cuando vas a europa son 7 horas de diferencia, por ejemplo en europa ahora mismo muchos estan despertandose para ir a trabajar, cuando nosotros recien estamos yendo a dormir
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: entonces cuando se viaja, tu cuerpo sigue acostumbrado a este horario y no al de alla, entonces se te "voltea" el dia
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: CoF?
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: Juju es un apt personalizable
<JoseeAntonioR> circle of friends
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: un paquete viene muy "generalizado"
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, sigo sin entender
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: cuando tienes tus servidores quieres que la configuracion sea la TUYA, no la q viene por defecto
<SergioMeneses> q diferencia hay entre el mysql entre ambos?
<SergioMeneses> porq ya hay un charm de mysql
<SergioMeneses> entonces q vetaja tiene el uso de juju en vez del apt q viene con el server
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: entonces lo que hace es desde el centralizado se pone la configuracion, cosa que cuando se levanta una nueva instancia en la nube se instale y configure tu app correctamente con lo que quieres y no tengas q ir a configurarla cada vez
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: ademas cuando instalas un servidor tambien pones aplicaciones internas (webs y eso)
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, entonces el juju seria para instalar mysql en todas las instancias
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: ademas la idea es manejar todas las VMs desde una "consola centralizada" q es JuJu
<SergioMeneses> no en una sola maquina
<SergioMeneses> ?
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: en todas las q le dices q lo instale, si
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> vale
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: para eso no es MaaS?
<SergioMeneses> no lo habia visto por el lado de la granja de servidores
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: es decir si estoy haciendo deploy de un nuevo slave para mi cluster de mysql, si
<SergioMeneses> entonces el maas q juega?
<JoseeAntonioR> o Juju+MaaS?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: no, maas es para meterle mas bare metal a mi nuve
<nxvl> nube
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, mas instancias?
<SergioMeneses> meterle mas servidores
<SergioMeneses> ?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: es q aca hay 2 conceptos, la maquina virtual y el bare metal (que es el puedo patear)
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: intancia = VM
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: juju es para configurar el VM, MaaS para el BM
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, define patear
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: golpear con el pie
<nxvl> :D
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ok ok textualmente
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: claro
<nxvl> la manera mas sensilla que mi experiencia ha dado para explicar a un non-techie la diferencia entre software y hardware es:
<nxvl> el software es lo que maldices el hardware lo que pateas
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<SergioMeneses> good one!
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, pero en si q hace el maas?
<JoseeAntonioR> manejar bare metal
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, monitorear el sistema?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, nxvl is typing...
<SergioMeneses> http://marcoceppi.com/2012/05/juju-maas-virtualbox/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> algo de mezclar soft+hard
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo tenia entendido q el maas es un tipo de instalacion del servidor
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: mas es para que agregues un nuevo servidor fisico a tu nube
<JoseeAntonioR> como para usar ambos al mismo tiempo
<nxvl> aver
<JoseeAntonioR> si la capto bien
<nxvl> MaaS lo que hace BASICAMENTE es:
<nxvl> digamos que tienes tu nube corriendo con MaaS
<nxvl> compras un nuevo servidor para poner en tu nube
<nxvl> servidor fisico, ojo
 * SergioMeneses mira
<nxvl> lo conectas a la red, lo prendes y seleccionas que bootee por ser
<nxvl> s/ser/red/
<nxvl> el servidor MaaS le va a dar una imagen para que bootee, la cual va a instalar Ubuntu en el servidor y dejarlo configurado para que se pueda usar en la nube
<nxvl> (ubuntu + openstack + bla bla bla)
<nxvl> y puedas automagicamente conectarlo y este listo
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, la opcion que decia al instalarlo
<JoseeAntonioR> got you
<SergioMeneses> al comienzo de la install
<nxvl> basicamente lo que hace es evitar que empresas como google tengan q instalar MILES de servidores
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ufff q cosa tan potente entonces
<nxvl> sino que se haga automagico
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: no, previo a la install
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: en vez de bootear desde CD bootea desde la red
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, solo meter cd, escoger instalar con maas, y sentarse a comer galletas
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, si si
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: bueno, esa parte no me queda muy clara, segun tengo entendido no tienes ni que meter el CD, solo prenderla y escoger PXE y ya
<SergioMeneses> pero igual el concepto es bestial
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: pero si te sientas a comer galletas
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, pero si vi q lo hacen ocn un pendrive
<SergioMeneses> o bueno en la mayoria de post q he leido
<SergioMeneses> bajan la hizo y sale
<SergioMeneses> y usar arsome para conectar con amazon y openstack
<SergioMeneses> aesome
<JoseeAntonioR> awsome
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: osea, tienes que instalar el MaaS server
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no es aesome
<nxvl> asumo q ese es el q usan el pendrive, pero no lo he usado realmente, asi que no puedo decir mucho al respecto
<nxvl> solo se q hace y como
<SergioMeneses> aaa no si
<SergioMeneses> es como JoseeAntonioR dice
<JoseeAntonioR> algun dia lo tendre que probar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esa es la idea
<SergioMeneses> ir empezando
<JoseeAntonioR> cuando me consiga la cosa gratis de amazon empiezo
<JoseeAntonioR> pero tengo que activar la tarjeta primero :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aun asi hay q pagar?
<SergioMeneses> no es free
<SergioMeneses> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es free, pero hay que poner tarjeta por si uno se pasa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo tengo tarjeta
<SergioMeneses> podemos probar el sabado
<JoseeAntonioR> con la suya
<SergioMeneses> y al q se pase q no valla a la uds o se muere a manos mias!
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay probamos el sabado
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> yo activare mi vps cuando tenga la tarjeta, no estoy seguro cuando la activare por la flojera
<SergioMeneses> huy no JoseeAntonioR tiene solo 15 y yo tengo casi 10 años mas... me siento tan viejo
<SergioMeneses> =/
<JoseeAntonioR> no, yo me debo sentir muy joven D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el consuelo es q nxvl es mas viejo
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<SergioMeneses> venga nxvl ud no participo en un evento en Ecuador el año pasado?
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseeAntonioR nxvl voy ya saliendo ... mañana es lunes!
<SergioMeneses> buena noche
<JoseBot> genelyk: Bienvenido al canal de Ubuntu-PE, genelyk! Por el momento, no hay nadie disponible. Si quieres saber más sobre el LoCo, ingresa a www.ubuntu-pe.org, si tienes alguna duda sobre el LoCo puedes enviar un correo a joseeantonior@ubuntu.com, y para preguntas de soporte, puedes dejarla escrita y esperar a que uno de nosotros vuelva a estar activo, o preguntarla en ask.ubuntu-pe.org. Gracias por unirte!
<JoseBot> xblaster: Bienvenido al canal de Ubuntu-PE, xblaster! Por el momento, no hay nadie disponible. Si quieres saber más sobre el LoCo, ingresa a www.ubuntu-pe.org, si tienes alguna duda sobre el LoCo puedes enviar un correo a joseeantonior@ubuntu.com, y para preguntas de soporte, puedes dejarla escrita y esperar a que uno de nosotros vuelva a estar activo, o preguntarla en ask.ubuntu-pe.org. Gracias por unirte!
<JoseBot> xblaster: Bienvenido al canal de Ubuntu-PE, xblaster! Por el momento, no hay nadie disponible. Si quieres saber más sobre el LoCo, ingresa a www.ubuntu-pe.org, si tienes alguna duda sobre el LoCo puedes enviar un correo a joseeantonior@ubuntu.com, y para preguntas de soporte, puedes dejarla escrita y esperar a que uno de nosotros vuelva a estar activo, o preguntarla en ask.ubuntu-pe.org. Gracias por unirte!
<xblaster> okas
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<nxvl> JoseBot: shhh!!!
<JoseBot> nxvl: Error: "shhh!!!" is not a valid command.
<JoseBot> genelyk: Bienvenido al canal de Ubuntu-PE, genelyk! Por el momento, no hay nadie disponible. Si quieres saber más sobre el LoCo, ingresa a www.ubuntu-pe.org, si tienes alguna duda sobre el LoCo puedes enviar un correo a joseeantonior@ubuntu.com, y para preguntas de soporte, puedes dejarla escrita y esperar a que uno de nosotros vuelva a estar activo, o preguntarla en ask.ubuntu-pe.org. Gracias por unirte!
<JoseBot> genelyk: Bienvenido al canal de Ubuntu-PE, genelyk! Por el momento, no hay nadie disponible. Si quieres saber más sobre el LoCo, ingresa a www.ubuntu-pe.org, si tienes alguna duda sobre el LoCo puedes enviar un correo a joseeantonior@ubuntu.com, y para preguntas de soporte, puedes dejarla escrita y esperar a que uno de nosotros vuelva a estar activo, o preguntarla en ask.ubuntu-pe.org. Gracias por unirte!
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: creo que ya descubriste para que era el plugin
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: mas tardecin, no se si estas libre para un par de preguntas
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-29
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: como a las 11 asi
<JoseBot> SergioMeneses: Bienvenido de vuelta, SergioMeneses! :)
<JoseBot> SergioMeneses: Bienvenido de vuelta, SergioMeneses! :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseBot, :) you like me :D
<JoseBot> SergioMeneses: Error: ":)" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, look
<SergioMeneses> :')
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yay, nxvl hace magia
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje a aprender python! se ha dicho
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo unas dudas por ahi
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cree poder resistir? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA5DsLzSVrk
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, trolling time?
<JoseeAntonioR> 100 horas de Nyan Cat!
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el bot ahora si funciona bien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me alegra
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: quiere un clon para ubuntu-co?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, seria bastante interesante
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: con meetingology tambien, cierto?
<SergioMeneses> pero me gustaria ver el codigo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si eso seria lo mas importante
<SergioMeneses> la parte de las meetings
<JoseeAntonioR> el cod de meetingology o de greetbot?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ^
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, son diferentes?
<SergioMeneses> no son escalables?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nope, cada plugin tiene su propio codigo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm... seria entonces el meeting
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pero se pueden juntar ambos plugins en un bot
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si seria una idea
<JoseeAntonioR> es lo que tengo hecho yo
<SergioMeneses> =)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mañana como a las 8 molestamos a ver si metemos el bot le parece?
<SergioMeneses> ya q el martes hay reunion
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver, si me da unos minutos lo configuro ya
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje es q ahora tengo q salir =/
<SergioMeneses> ese es el problema :S
<JoseeAntonioR> esta bien, yo lo voy haciendo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pues como quieras pero si tienes cosas q hacer no te preocupes
<SergioMeneses> igual mañana tambien me pongo a testear unas cosas de lernid
<JoseeAntonioR> configurando.
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: esta bien si el bot tiene el cloak /unaffiliated/ubuntu-co/bot/ubuntu-co-bot?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, por mi no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hay algun mail para la cuenta de nickserv?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, huy no no se
<SergioMeneses> para q seria ese email?
<JoseeAntonioR> puede ser su email tambien
<JoseeAntonioR> para poder aplicar el cloak
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el de ubuntu-co
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pasemelo por favo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si ando buscandolo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, -> noticias.ubuntu.colombia@gmail.com
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ahora necesito que verifique el link que llego al mail, y yo me encargo del resto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo ya voy
<JoseBot> SaMe: Bienvenido al canal de Ubuntu-PE, SaMe! Por el momento, no hay nadie disponible. Si quieres saber más sobre el LoCo, ingresa a www.ubuntu-pe.org, si tienes alguna duda sobre el LoCo puedes enviar un correo a joseeantonior@ubuntu.com, y para preguntas de soporte, puedes dejarla escrita y esperar a que uno de nosotros vuelva a estar activo, o preguntarla en ask.ubuntu-pe.org. Gracias por unirte!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me dice q el nick esta en uso
<JoseeAntonioR> que nick?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el del bot
<JoseeAntonioR> intente de nuevo
<JoseeAntonioR> me avisa cuando este confirmado
<JoseeAntonioR> y se cambia de nick
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si esta confirmado
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<SergioMeneses> paseme el password por interno
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo corriendo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ahora como lo ponemos en el canal?
<JoseeAntonioR> faaalta, paso a paso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
<JoseBot> SaMe: Bienvenido al canal de Ubuntu-PE, SaMe! Por el momento, no hay nadie disponible. Si quieres saber más sobre el LoCo, ingresa a www.ubuntu-pe.org, si tienes alguna duda sobre el LoCo puedes enviar un correo a joseeantonior@ubuntu.com, y para preguntas de soporte, puedes dejarla escrita y esperar a que uno de nosotros vuelva a estar activo, o preguntarla en ask.ubuntu-pe.org. Gracias por unirte!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: necesito que te unas a #freenode y pedir el cloak para ubuntu-co-bot
<JoseeAntonioR> si es posible, con dax: adelante
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si no saldria con mi nombre en el cloak
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm... pero eso no lo hace la persona encargada del canal?
<SergioMeneses> o yo podria?
<JoseeAntonioR> si, podria
<JoseeAntonioR> solo para que no aparezca mi nick y salga el de alguien de ubuntu-co
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ^
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm... ok ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en q canal es?
<SergioMeneses> no sabria q decir o q?
<JoseeAntonioR> #freenode
<JoseeAntonioR> I'd like to request a cloak for Ubuntu-CO's bot, ubuntu-co-bot.
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo hay escribi
<SergioMeneses> no hay un operador?
<SergioMeneses> o alguien asi?
<JoseeAntonioR> ya esta, dax se encarga, posiblemente una que otra pregunta
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, logeamos el bot?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yo estoy loggeado como
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no le llego una linea que decia /msg nickserv verify codigocodigocodigo?
<SergioMeneses> si ya la meti
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se la pase por gmail
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ya esta
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, le hizo el ping?
<JoseeAntonioR> yo le mande el msj a dax
<SergioMeneses> ok ok
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<SergioMeneses> vale
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cloak listo
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora, a cargar el bot en si
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ++
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y a donde lo subimos?
<JoseeAntonioR> yo ya lo tengo en un servidor
<SergioMeneses> =)
<JoseeAntonioR> a que canal quiere que se una?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el bot se podria cargar en ubuntu-co y ubuntu-co-meeting?
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si es que puede, dele flags +voOtf a ubuntu-co-bot en #ubuntu-co-meeting
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el bot ya esta listo, disfrutelo :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no le entendi
<SergioMeneses> como le hago
<SergioMeneses> lo logue cuando lo valla a usar?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nope
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: tiene que dar /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-co-meeting ubuntu-co-bot +voOtf
<JoseeAntonioR> es solo una vez
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, con esta cuenta o entro con el bot?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: con esa cuenta, porque ahi tiene las flags
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa ok ok
<JoseeAntonioR> puede hacerlo ahora
<SergioMeneses> listo ya lo hice xD
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, donde queda el bot alojado ahorita?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: esta en un servidor externo a mi PC
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa pero entonces el bot de uco seria tambien 24/7¿?
<SergioMeneses> o eso le entiendo?
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto, es el mismo servidor que JoseBot
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ++
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, entonces de momento me toca logear los bot?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no, no, ya esta todo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: solo toca usarlo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero no lo veo en los canales
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no esta en #ubuntu-co ni en #ubuntu-co-meeting
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: listo
<JoseeAntonioR> error mio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa jajaja
<SergioMeneses> dale no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, de este fin de semana en 8 miramos los bots bien
<SergioMeneses> porq este sabado trabajamos con el juju + maas
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: claro, no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, los comandos q maneja son de meeting no mas?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: meetingology
<JoseeAntonioR> y tambien manejo de canal
<JoseeAntonioR> si se une a josebot-testing le puedo enseñar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esees un canal?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ##josebot-testing
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<JoseBot> genelyk: Bienvenido de vuelta, genelyk! :)
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<nxvl> JoseBot: te odio!
<JoseBot> nxvl: Error: "te" is not a valid command.
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<roaksoax> lol
<JoseBot> nxvl_: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl_! :)
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<nxvl> JoseBot: te odio!
<JoseBot> nxvl: Error: "te" is not a valid command.
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<JoseBot> m4v: Bienvenido de vuelta, m4v! :)
<m4v> 7ignore add JoseBot
<m4v> ops
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<JoseBot> SergioMeneses: Bienvenido de vuelta, SergioMeneses! :)
<JoseBot> SergioMeneses: Bienvenido de vuelta, SergioMeneses! :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseBot, :)
<JoseBot> SergioMeneses: Error: ":)" is not a valid command.
<JoseBot> roaksoax: Bienvenido de vuelta, roaksoax! :)
<JoseBot> roaksoax: Bienvenido de vuelta, roaksoax! :)
<JoseBot> genelyk: Bienvenido de vuelta, genelyk! :)
<roaksoax> uhmmmmmmmmmm
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, \o
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, el bot saluda a todos xD
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: si pues
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses, roaksoax: ahi mismo lo cambio, para que no salude a la gente conocida
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje por mi esta bien asi como esta
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no ha llegado mujica para q actualice las flags
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ya lo hice yo, con el IRC council
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: hay un buen numero de ubunteros arequipeños?
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: Bienvenido de vuelta, JoseeAntonioR! :)
<JoseBot> nxvl: Bienvenido de vuelta, nxvl! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: perdon perdon
<nxvl> JoseBot: callate! te odio!!!
<JoseBot> nxvl: Error: "callate!" is not a valid command.
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy viendo la manera de que no te salude :P
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: :D
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> gracias xD
<JoseeAntonioR> cuando se pone %s se define al final, cierto?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, lol
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a nxvl no le gusta el saludo
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: hay algun problema si el bot lo saluda o prefiere que lo quite de la lista?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, aaaa por ud ya no saluda el server
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, si saluda
<JoseeAntonioR> solo que tengo que cargar el plugin :P
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-30
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: es medio molesto que te resalte cada vez que entras.
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: te saco de la lista, entonces
<SergioMeneses> m4v, jaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esa opcion deberia ser para la gente nueva
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> como un aviso o dando informacion
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es para la gente nueva, para los nuevos hay otra cosa ;)
<SergioMeneses> ok ok
<JoseeAntonioR> una vez que se les da el saludo, se les quita de la lista y no se les vuelve a saludar
<JoseeAntonioR> pero eso se hace manualmente
<JoseBot> SergioMeneses: Bienvenido de vuelta, SergioMeneses! :)
<JoseBot> SergioMeneses: Bienvenido de vuelta, SergioMeneses! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ping ping
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me lee en el -co-meeting ?
<nxvl> habla
<nxvl> recien leo
<nxvl> :P
<skifo> hola a todos
<skifo> estoy aqui porquè pido ayuda
<JoseeAntonioR> skifo: hola hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> como vas?
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, no hay problema
<skifo> todo bien
<skifo> ok
<skifo> yo soy italiano
<JoseBot> skifo: Bienvenido al canal de Ubuntu-PE, skifo! Por el momento, no hay nadie disponible. Si quieres saber más sobre el LoCo, ingresa a www.ubuntu-pe.org, si tienes alguna duda sobre el LoCo puedes enviar un correo a joseeantonior@ubuntu.com, y para preguntas de soporte, puedes dejarla escrita y esperar a que uno de nosotros vuelva a estar activo, o preguntarla en ask.ubuntu-pe.org. Gracias por unirte!
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok!
<skifo> pero en el correo y chat italianas no me ayudan bien
<skifo> entonces me metiò aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> skifo: have you tried with ubuntu-it?
<JoseeAntonioR> #ubuntu-it is the chan
<skifo> escribime en español porquè conozco solo italiano y español como idioma........ingles nada
<JoseeAntonioR> skifo: has intentado con #ubuntu-it?
<skifo> si
<skifo> pero como dije antes
<skifo> no me ayudan bien en italia
<skifo> tratais de entenderme......sè que no hablo bien el español como mi italiano :-) :-)
<skifo> ok
<skifo> puedo pedir ayuda?
<skifo> una cosa en facebook
<skifo> estas?
<JoseeAntonioR> skifo: claro, comprendo
<skifo> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> skifo: que es lo que pasa?
<skifo> en facebook.....la video-llamada.........no funciona con ubuntu.........conoces como se puede usar?
<JoseeAntonioR> skifo: no se puede usar, no tienen soporte para Linux
<skifo> tal vez la hice funcionar....pero casi.........con wine..........pero hay problemas.........puedo decirte?
<JoseeAntonioR> skifo: no va a funcionar bien, no esta diseñado para Linux y menos para Ubuntu
<skifo> decirte quales problemas tengo
<JoseeAntonioR> skifo: para eso no hay solucion, los problemas no se pueden arreglar
<skifo> ok
<skifo> no quiero ir a funcionarla bien.......me importa primero endenderla
<skifo> encenderla
<JoseeAntonioR> skifo: no podra, no hay soporte para
<skifo> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> skifo: Non si può nemmeno accenderla, non è progettato per Linux
<skifo> porquè se instala......y parece que funciona.......pero no llega el invito a otra persona y no puede aceptar la video-llamada
<JoseeAntonioR> skifo: funziona solo in Windows
<skifo> "accenderla" se puede.....pero no llega invito
<skifo> no conoces la manera que llega el invito?
<JoseeAntonioR> skifo: no se puede, no sirve en Linux
<JoseeAntonioR> es imposible
<skifo> ok
<skifo> que no se puede va bien......que no sirve yo no pienso en tu misma manera
<JoseeAntonioR> skifo: pero eso es lo que dicen los reportes de Wine: 5.9.x	Version 5.9	Garbage	1.5.1	1	3
<JoseeAntonioR> Garbage = inservible
<skifo> a mi me sirve......tengo que tener tambien WINDOWS XP.......si encontrarè la manera de enviar invito me quito el XP
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, suerte
<skifo> los reportes dicen de la primera version de la video-llamada en facebook
<skifo> yo uso la segunda
<skifo> y la segunda no esta en el reporter
<skifo> cmq gracias
<skifo> ultima cosa......en la chat italiana estaba canal como esto.......y canal de ubuntu donde se chatea y se habla de todo.........como se llama en peruano el canal?
<skifo> lo sabes?
<skifo> adios
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-31
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: me llamaste anoche?
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: si, fui yo
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora si :P
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: lol ok, que fue?
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: queria saber si tu conoces ubunteros por tus tierras
<JoseeAntonioR> estare por alla toda la prox semana
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver si les llevo unos lanyards y stickers o algo
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: pfff... no vive ahi hace 3 anios.. asi que no realmente
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: wow, entonces cuestion de preguntar, a ver si les puedo llevar algo
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: see manda un correo al ML
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: trata en #aqpglug
<JoseeAntonioR> y no solo de arequipa, si no de provincias en general, para tener un listado
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver, ahi entro
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, roaksoax \o
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ud se postulo al fin para la membershipboard?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, no lo consegui
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, =/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y el ircc?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no postule
<JoseeAntonioR> aunque, me quedan unas horas
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<JoseeAntonioR> se vera pesimo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, dale! es mejor tarde que nunca
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, naaaa como q se vera pesimo! dale dale!!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: tienes tiempo este fin de semana?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: depende, pa q?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: para darte tus cosas pues
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: ahhh
<nxvl> esteee
<nxvl> hmm
<nxvl> creo q si
<JoseeAntonioR> fijate y me avisas para organizarnos pues
<nxvl> se q algo tengo q hacer pero no me acuerdo q
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: viperhood es cajamarquez
<nxvl> pero ahorita debe estar protestando
<nxvl> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> cajamarquino, y voy a aqp
<SergioMeneses> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/05/31/190217/red-hat-will-pay-microsoft-to-get-past-uefi-restrictions
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, \o
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: justo hoy me estuve peleando con uefi
<nxvl> esa es una batalla muuy cochina
<nxvl> pero no estoy seguro si puedo hablar de eso o aun sigue mi contrato de silencio con canonical
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: no lo tienes por ahi a ver si ya vencio?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, no hay lio...
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: nope
<nxvl> bueno q chu
<nxvl> la cosa es la siguiente"
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, private
<nxvl> yo trabajaba en soluciones OEM, osea el area que trabaja con los facricantes de PCs
<JoseeAntonioR> esto tiene logs, nxvl
<nxvl> Dell, Lenovo, HP, etc...
<nxvl> no voy a revelar secretos de canonical
<nxvl> no worries
<SergioMeneses> =)
<nxvl> la cosa es que cuando recien comenzo el negocio
<nxvl> ibamos donde ellos
<nxvl> y SIEMPRE era el mismo problema
<nxvl> el BIOS
<nxvl> tanto q casi nos mandamos a hacer un polo que diga "It's not a bug, it's the BIOS"
<nxvl> y todo era xq microsoft metia plata o presionaba a los fabricantes para que le metan windows-specific stuff a los BIOS
<nxvl> para que linux sea ininstalable
<nxvl> como canonical se logro meter a los fabricantes al bolsillo y hay miles de problemas con el MBR, xq ahora lo usan ciertas aplicaciones para guardar data de trials, licencias y etc... para que sobreviva una reinstalada
<nxvl> pasaron a UEFI
<nxvl> y mira tu que concidencia, microsoft saco la solucion
<nxvl> y como microsoft esta metido, una oportunidad mas para joder a linux
<nxvl> true story
<JoseeAntonioR> wow
<nxvl> es cochinaso lo que pasa en china
<SergioMeneses> pero nxvl se va y no conto lo de china :S
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ahora solo me queda esperar la votacion de los IRC members
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eso!
<SergioMeneses> pongale ganas!
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora, la cosa es quienes aplican para la votacion, no tengo idea de quienes seran
<SergioMeneses> o0
<JoseeAntonioR> me refiero, quienes van por el puesto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero ud habia dicho q eran pocos para la membershipboard y q a lo mejor admitian a todos
<SergioMeneses> =S
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-01
<JoseeAntonioR> marsam: Hola!
<marsam> Hola
<JoseeAntonioR> marsam: como estas?
<marsam> bien, gracias:-)
<JoseeAntonioR> marsam: eres nuevo en la comunidad?
<marsam> si
<JoseeAntonioR> marsam: bueno, bienvenido entonces!
<JoseeAntonioR> te recomiendo unirte a la lista de correos y a Launchpad
<marsam> de acuerdo, lo haré
<JoseeAntonioR> el link de nuestro equipo en Launchpad es https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pe , y el de la lista de correos es http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-pe
<JoseeAntonioR> cualquier cosa, estoy para ayudarte
<marsam> gracias
<SergioMeneses> volvi
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yay, pong
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, ping
<SergioMeneses> yay?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mire https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205262_10150951619149105_2066028432_n.jpg
<JoseeAntonioR> pronunciado yei
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/544727_4043066752460_2092743944_n.jpg es mi profile pic
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ando viendo unas imagenes en facebook bastante buenas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ud guardo su https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/543546_10150951625064105_129591206_n.jpg
<JoseeAntonioR> OBVIAMENTE!
<JoseeAntonioR> lo tengo aqui, con el crew key de la ficha de actividades
<SergioMeneses> mire JoseeAntonioR
<SergioMeneses> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/253359_10150951626169105_703369104_9519419_2060413970_n.jpg
<SergioMeneses> esa si es buena
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> claaaro, la fiesta del viernes
<JoseeAntonioR> de quien son las fotos?
<JoseeAntonioR> o son las de Sean?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<SergioMeneses> jose yo quiero uno asi
<JoseeAntonioR> como cual?
<SergioMeneses> lastima q solo los dan en la uds
<SergioMeneses> las plaquitas
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: brb
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ahora si
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aja
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: http://joseeantonior.com/photo1.JPG
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, =')
<JoseeAntonioR> eso es lo que tengo que mandar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja eso eso
<JoseeAntonioR> que pena que Sean no tenga fotos del final final
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: para el proximo uds si va, cierto?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero estan buenas
<JoseeAntonioR> si, muy buenas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si claro! seguro
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora yo soy el que tiene que confirmar
<SergioMeneses> de hecho ya ando armando mi calendario para sacar tiempo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, fresco
<JoseeAntonioR> segun mis calculos, sera del 29 de oct al 2 de nov
<SergioMeneses> esperemos el ircc sino armamos un blueprint bien bueno por hay estan varias ideas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero al fin donde es?
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, claro
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: uds.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> no tienen lugar todavia
<JoseeAntonioR> cuando lo publiquen ahi es que tienen el luga
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> cuando escogeran bogota-Colombia? =/
<JoseeAntonioR> que pena que ya no voy a poder ser crew de nuevo :(
<JoseeAntonioR> no creo que lo hagan en sudamerica
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, quien sabe
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseeAntonioR nos hablamos mañana... toca madrugar
<JoseAntonioR> nxvl: ping ping
<JoseBot> JoseAntonioR: Bienvenido al canal de Ubuntu-PE, JoseAntonioR! Por el momento, no hay nadie disponible. Si quieres saber más sobre el LoCo, ingresa a www.ubuntu-pe.org, si tienes alguna duda sobre el LoCo puedes enviar un correo a joseeantonior@ubuntu.com, y para preguntas de soporte, puedes dejarla escrita y esperar a que uno de nosotros vuelva a estar activo, o preguntarla en ask.ubuntu-pe.org. Gracias por unirte!
<JoseAntonioR> nxvl: para cuando revises, hay un bug en el script, saluda asi haya actividad en el canal
<JoseAntonioR> nxvl: el codigo esta hosteado en bazaar con mi nick, para que lo revises
<nxvl> JoseAntonioR: hazme acordar en la noche o maniana porgfa
<nxvl> q ahorita estoy a mil
<JoseAntonioR> nxvl: sisi, gracias mas bien
<roaksoax> ping
<nxvl> pong
<roaksoax> hehe
<nxvl> JoseBot: ping
<JoseBot> pong
<nxvl> \o/
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150951619149105&set=a.10150951555364105.437735.703369104&type=3
<nxvl> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Quantal-Quetzal/23155798_KrM3PW#!i=1866186318&k=vtXNfVk
<Joao> hola!
<Joao> hay alguien aqui?
<JoseeAntonioR> ^ para eso es el bot.
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: deberia solo actuar cuando alguien saludo y no cada vez que algiuen entra porque eso es considerado spam
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: a no ser que sea un notice
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: hay dos problemillas con eso:
<JoseeAntonioR> si es un notice, le llegara hasta a las personas que estan activas, y asi haya alguien activo
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: no, no, un join notice
<JoseeAntonioR> y  2, hay mucha gente que no saluda al entrar y pregunta de frente
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: solo es un notice cuando entra al canal, y un notice al nick no a todos
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: por eso, un join notice
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, oh, /me piensa
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: un join notice a 1 persona
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: asi tenia yo mis bots
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: claro, pero si por decir entro yo?
<roaksoax> :PP
<roaksoax> puedes poner lista de ignores
<roaksoax> depnde, yo usaba eggdrops
<JoseeAntonioR> lo que estoy pensando es que el bot mande por pm en vez de al canal
<roaksoax> tu que estas usando, un mootbot?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: bueno la cosa es que no le lleguera el PM si la persona no esta logeada a freenode verdad?
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: supybot con meetingology cargado
<roaksoax> i.e. a nickserv
<JoseeAntonioR> seguro?
<JoseeAntonioR> que yo sepa los pms si funcionan
 * JoseeAntonioR tries
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: si funcionan, acabo de probar con un usuario no registrado desde webchat
<roaksoax> ok
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: eso tambien puede ser considerado como spam
<roaksoax> pero bueno
<roaksoax> que no es
<roaksoax> haha
<roaksoax> yo personalmente haria un notice en vez de un PM
<roaksoax> o en el calan
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: el punto del bot es que solo salude si NO hay actividad o no le responden
<JoseeAntonioR> porque si hay, entonces no es necesario saludar
<JoseeAntonioR> otros usuarios que sean personas le dan la informacion
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: right.. well yo creo que podrias hacer un bot que si no hay actividad por cierta cantidad de tiempo cuando la persona entra al cana, el bot deberia saludar
<roaksoax> sea notice, sea pm, sea comentario en el cana
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: eso es lo que el bot hace
<JoseeAntonioR> solo que son 30s
<JoseeAntonioR> para usuarios que "conoce", el timer esta en 0
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: cod aqui: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/+junk/ubuntu-pe-greetbot/view/head:/plugin.py
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: link para test?
<JoseeAntonioR> let me check
<JoseeAntonioR> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/+junk/ubuntu-pe-greetbot/view/head:/test.py
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: si lo quieres probar, lo pruebas en ##josebot-testing
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: claro pero no hay un test environment en el que puedo modificar el codigo y eso
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, no, por ahora no
 * JoseeAntonioR no tiene idea como configurarlo
<JoseeAntonioR> tengo que salir ahora, podemos verlo mas tarde o despues?
<roaksoax> dale
<roaksoax> yo estoy en clases
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: listo, no te saludaba porque tu nick esta en la lista de ignore
<JoseeAntonioR> pero bueno, despues lo vemos
<JoseeAntonioR> suerte en las clases!
<roaksoax> thnks
<JoseBot> SergioMeneses: Bienvenido de vuelta, SergioMeneses! :)
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-02
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, roaksoax \o
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos... como va todo?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: bien, acabo de llegar de hacer unsa compras para el viaje
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuando viaja?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el lunes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, entonces mañana en la tarde si trabajamos sobre juju? porq no he visto a nvxl ahora =S
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como quieran
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, vos sos el q vas de viaje, si tenes tiempo?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, mañana en la tarde, si es que no me encuentro con nxvl o me sale algo urgente, puedo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ud vive en la misma ciudad que nxvl?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: correcto!
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok entonces a q horas nos vemos mañana?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: usted diga
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo los fines de semana descanso no tengo trabajo ni nada q hacer... lo dedico a cosas de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> asi q ud decida
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: 3pm como antes esta bien?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: me avisas cuando tengas un tiempillo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, roaksoax benonsoftware http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/hands-on-with-the-system76-lemur-ultra-ubuntu-laptop
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hecho por Benjamin Kerensa, un amigo nuestro
<SergioMeneses> si
 * benonsoftware looks
<SergioMeneses> eso le andaba comentando
<benonsoftware> SergioMeneses: I so want that!
<JoseeAntonioR> he got it for FREE
<benonsoftware> He kept it?! ...
<SergioMeneses> benonsoftware, jeje
<JoseeAntonioR> benonsoftware: lol, I think so
<benonsoftware> o.O
<JoseeAntonioR> he gets heaps of things for free
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, why?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: because he's a good writer, and he writes for magazines
<benonsoftware> That laptop is pretty cheap comparing what it has
<SergioMeneses> mmm.. I have a little question about the send costs to Colombia.
<benonsoftware> JoseeAntonioR: If he got it because he is a good writer then any Joe down the street could be a *good* writer
<SergioMeneses> benonsoftware, jajaja ++
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> that, for sure
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: they don't ship to Colombia, only to Brazil
<SergioMeneses> I don't found information about hd =/
<benonsoftware> I wonder if they ship to AUS
<benonsoftware> Then I would only have to find $700 :(
<SergioMeneses> benonsoftware, osea ud lo ordenaria a usa y desde alla se lo enviarian?
<JoseeAntonioR> benonsoftware: translation: So you would order it from the States, and they would ship it from there?
 * benonsoftware checks where they ship it from
<benonsoftware> SergioMeneses: If I could afford it I would, and yes
<SergioMeneses> benonsoftware, JoseeAntonioR guys I have to go... I'll see you later! :D
<benonsoftware> See ya SergioMeneses ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> nos vemos, SergioMeneses !
<M1L0> hola buenas tardes, reportandome de nuevo a las labores despues de un tiempito de ausencia
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: hola hola!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR!!! que gusto de volver a verlos!!
<JoseeAntonioR> igualmente
<M1L0> voy a almorzar con la familia y regreso! un abrazo!
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> nos vemos!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ping ping ping
<viperhoot> hahahaha
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hola! como vamos?
<viperhoot> ahi regular
<viperhoot> recuperandome
<JoseeAntonioR> me alegro
<JoseeAntonioR> despues de un buen tiempo que no entrabas
<viperhoot> algo así
<viperhoot> mitad mal, mitad sin mucho tiempo
<viperhoot> por lo menos ahorita si algo más ligero
<viperhoot> me pongo a revisar lo de la wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> tenemos que conversar de eso tambien
<JoseeAntonioR> justo estoy que espero a Nicolás para ver si por ahi le doy unas cosillas
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: Cómo asi?
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy que espero que me diga si nos encontramos o no :P
<JoseeAntonioR> en estos dias te mando stickers o algo
<JoseeAntonioR> he estado relleno de cosas, el lunes vuelvo a viajar
<viperhoot> jejejeje sólo si puedes
<viperhoot> no hay apuro por ello ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> si, de hecho
<JoseeAntonioR> sobre la nueva adquisicion,
<JoseeAntonioR> @load greetbot
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: The operation succeeded.
<JoseeAntonioR> dale /cycle
<JoseBot> viperhoot: Bienvenido de vuelta, viperhoot! :)
<viperhoot> jajajajaj
<viperhoot> cool !
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ahorita me pongo con lo del wiki, porsia sabes si hay fotos del último flisol ?
<JoseeAntonioR> y para la gente que no es reconocida por el bot, despues de 30s de inactividad (por corregir) les da info
<JoseeAntonioR> xander21c las tiene
<viperhoot> le voy a escribir diciendo que las suba algún lado
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<viperhoot> estamos super atrasados en eventos
<JoseeAntonioR> te parece si lo dejamos para Julio?
<JoseeAntonioR> tenemos mucho tiempo que recuperar
<viperhoot> la aprobación ?
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<viperhoot> pienso que sergio meneses nos va a colgar :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, veamos como nos va
<JoseeAntonioR> y si es que alcanzamos, lo presentamos
<viperhoot> ojalá
<viperhoot> bueno, me pongo con lo del wiki y a actualizar algo de info a la fecha
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, yo veo si xander21c puede entrar ahorita
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: no se si viste eso: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6MCBDenb2bs
<JoseeAntonioR> que rayos?!
<JoseeAntonioR> veamos
<JoseeAntonioR> wow
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: a ese patin lo conoci en el acensor
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> una propinita le hubieses dicho ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, que propinita, ya me dio una bien grande
<viperhoot> jajaja como así?
<JoseeAntonioR> el UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> sponsorship
<viperhoot> jaja
<viperhoot> ah claro
<viperhoot> a que sesiones entraste?
<JoseeAntonioR> graaan pregunta, fueron muchas
<viperhoot> Ni dormir bien seguro se podía
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: estas en lo cierto!
 * viperhoot revisa las fotos de xander21c y ala, extraña las épocas de eventos a cada rato
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: cuando vienes para Lima?
<viperhoot> Si mi barriga no estaba en muere, estaba en lima la semana pasada
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<viperhoot> lo más probable que para las vacaciones de fines deJulio
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi tenemos que hacer un council meeting
<viperhoot> universidad/chamba :(
<viperhoot> sería la voz
<JoseeAntonioR> alucina que el año pasado por estas fechas estuve en Cajamarca
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> de paseo ?
<JoseeAntonioR> con el colegio
<JoseeAntonioR> pero tuve muuuuucho, demasiado tiempo libre
<viperhoot> de haber sabido, sobrado les daba un verdadero tour por esta ciudad :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<viperhoot> ahora que veo, esta debe ser la única foto que tengo de la comunidad: https://plus.google.com/photos/101234031954724401121/albums/5269737973144334881/5271184103862158562 hahahaha
<JoseeAntonioR> nombres de izq a der
<viperhoot> apenas los veo
<viperhoot> sergio infante
<viperhoot> de ahi sigo
<viperhoot> yannick creo que es el de la derecha
<viperhoot> luego sigue un patin de hosting peru
<viperhoot> y michael
<JoseeAntonioR> 2 personas que ni conozco :P
<viperhoot> sergio es un gnomo
<viperhoot> bien metido creo en eso
<JoseeAntonioR> si, de algun lado me suena
<viperhoot> y yannick, por ese tiempo hacía un cmr llamado dockeos
<viperhoot> me imagino que sigue en eso
<viperhoot> que será de sus vidas :P
<JoseeAntonioR> de el si no he escuchado
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> wow, eso es del ciclo I
<viperhoot> jajaja aprox
<viperhoot> apenas salido del cole también creo
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> al release party de quantal ire con mi polo de crew :P
<viperhoot> jajajajaja
<viperhoot> te habrán super arropado en cada una de las plenarias
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, solo te dan un polo por evento
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, yo consegui 3 :P
<viperhoot> bien !
<viperhoot> vamos a necesitar las probables fotos de este otro evento también: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-pe/1347/detail/
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, que paso?
<JoseeAntonioR> uuuh.
<JoseeAntonioR> no he visto fotos de ese
<viperhoot> ojalá michael las tengo por ahi
<JoseeAntonioR> de hecho que las tiene
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: tienes el numero de nxvl?
<viperhoot> no, nada
<viperhoot> pero en general está al pendiente de su email
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver, veamos
<viperhoot> para qué lo necesitas?
<JoseeAntonioR> para ver si es que al final le dare sus cosas hoy o no
<viperhoot> ah, pensaba algo más técnico
<JoseeAntonioR> tambien :P
<viperhoot> hehehe suerte si lo ubicas ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: quieres stickers de Powered by Ubuntu?
<viperhoot> hay ?
<JoseeAntonioR> si, yo tengo!
<JoseeAntonioR> recogi un paquete en Denver
<viperhoot> mandaaaaa
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<viperhoot> si te da tiempo lo mandas por cobrar
<JoseeAntonioR> 4 estan bien? o mas?
<viperhoot> :D
<viperhoot> percecto !
<JoseeAntonioR> tendras un bonus
<JoseeAntonioR> tambien te mandare stickers de Ubuntu Key
<JoseeAntonioR> para poner sobre la tecla de windows
<viperhoot> jajaja cierto
<viperhoot> no está mal
<JoseeAntonioR> normalmente a locos solo dan los de powered by
<viperhoot> cómo hiciste?
<JoseeAntonioR> les pedi antes de ir a Denver, y me lo dieron listo
<JoseeAntonioR> ya tenian un paquetito que decia "Peru LoCo Supplies!"
<JoseBot> Bienvenido de vuelta, SergioMeneses! :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hey hey!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, llegando hasta ahora... me puse a ver el partido de uruguay xD
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
 * viperhoot piensa que es super complicado añadir imágenes en el wiki de ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: pones link no mas
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, añadir o vincular
<SergioMeneses> vincular es facil
<SergioMeneses> añadir es solo demorado
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: añadir y vincularla :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, adjuntela y luego un attachmend y sale =)
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: llegaron los stickers/
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no se... supongo pero no he visto a javiermiranda =S
<JoseeAntonioR> pucha
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, le marco a gmail?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como prefiera
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no lo veo online
 * viperhoot llenó algo más la wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> let's check
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: falta hablar algo del ask
<JoseeAntonioR> si
<viperhoot> que si que ha tenido buena acogida :)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: bastante buena
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: se han generado ingresos con los ads?
<viperhoot> no demadiado
<viperhoot> y tampoco creo que en mucho tiempo
<viperhoot> con suerte y vamos $1
<viperhoot> el minimo para retirar es $100 :/
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: listo regrese! dime viajaste?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: si, hace como un mes :P
<M1L0> claro,  fuiste al ubuntu developer?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: exacto, a ese mismo
<JoseeAntonioR> UDS
<M1L0> yo estaba atrapado en una minera XDD estaba haciendo un EH... mas de 30 dias sin comunicacion, mi pobre maquina esta actualizando recien jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> wow
<M1L0> ya ahoraen casa con la familia y haciendo otro EH BlackBox desde casa para el estado :D
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: trajiste algo para la comunidad??? jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: claaro, tengo unos stickers de powered by ubuntu por aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> y uno que otro lanyard
<JoseeAntonioR> y stickers de ubuntu tambien
<M1L0> chvre!!! a ver que dia nos reunimos, tambien debo de entregarte tu fotocheck!
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, por ahi uno de estos dias hacemos una reunion
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, done :D
<SergioMeneses> llame xD
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-03
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: Hola!
<Morell> JoseeAntonioR, Hola...
<Morell> qué tal?
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: todo bien, como vas tu?
<Morell> aquí tranquilo...
<Morell> un rato navegando...
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hey hey!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay llegando a la casa... domingo es el dia familiar
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: claro, y yo alistando los materiales para arequipa D:
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy haciendo packs de stickers de powered
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, =)
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, \o
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: con el badge le mandare algunos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente
<SergioMeneses> ya lo envio?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no, la proxima semana lo envio
<JoseeAntonioR> esta semana me he dedicado al viaje que tengo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa ok ok
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> justo acabo de terminar de armar los packs estos
<SergioMeneses> no me gusto el gnome-clasico
<SergioMeneses> =/
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: unity, entonces
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si es el q siempre uso pero no hay nada malo en probar =)
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: y kde?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya lo probe tambien... kde rocks pero unity es mejor
<SergioMeneses> o bueno me gusta mas
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: urgh, siento que me falta llevar algo D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm.... el laptop... el paquete... dinero
<SergioMeneses> eso es todo
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
 * JoseeAntonioR presiente que se va a olvidar algo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pregunte intento dar +m en uco y me sale el mismo mensaje de whoami =S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo para el partido?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: creo que no lo voy a ver
<SergioMeneses> =/
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseeAntonioR nos estamos hablando
<SergioMeneses> me voy a ver el partido
<SergioMeneses> exitos en el viaje
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-27
<Miki> Hola, buenos dias
<Miki> Mi con sulta es la siguente. ¿En donde encuentro el driver para la impresora Epson Color Stylus 300?
<Miki> ya que me imprime, re- feo, no puedo tener control de los colores y sale de muy mala calidad...
<Miki> ya que me imprime, re- feo, no puedo tener control de los colores y sale de muy mala calidad...
<Miki> Mi con sulta es la siguente. ¿En donde encuentro el driver para la impresora Epson Color Stylus 300?
<Miki> ya que me imprime, re- feo, no puedo tener control de los colores y sale de muy mala calidad...
<Miki> ok, hasta luego, byeeeeee...
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-28
<th3pr0ph3t> Hola, alguien sabe si se podrán comprar las consolas OUYA en Perú?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-29
<jamesjedimaster> buen dia a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-30
<jamesjedimaster> buen dia a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-31
<neyder> hola a todos
<soy_el_pulpo> saludos
<th3pr0ph3t> hola, qué novedades?
<th3pr0ph3t> ya se había ido el pulpo
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-01
<JoseAntonioR> @ping
<JoseBot> pong
<JoseAntonioR> yay
<soy_el_pulpo> alo
<soy_el_pulpo> !stats
<kubot> I have 8 registered users with 13 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 1 admin.
<JoseAntonioR> soy_el_pulpo: se te puede ayudar con algo?
<soy_el_pulpo> hola, gracias, no por el momento, estaba disponible para ayudar si alguien necesitaba algo...
<JoseAntonioR> ok :)
<soy_el_pulpo> no ha habido mucha actividad el dia de hoy
<soy_el_pulpo> ayer tambien estuve por aca y estuvo tranquilo
<JoseAntonioR> usualmente es asi por aca
<soy_el_pulpo> paro tambien en #ubuntu-es
<soy_el_pulpo> hay moderadores bien payasos que todo los parece off-topic
<soy_el_pulpo> estabamos justo discutiendo con uno por alla
<soy_el_pulpo> le dije: mira si el channel estuviera atorado de gente, te lo acepto, pero ni las moscas hacen ruido por aca
<soy_el_pulpo> hasta el bot se quedo dormido
<soy_el_pulpo> jaja
<soy_el_pulpo> se quedo callado
<JoseAntonioR> en los canales on-topic, se respeta el topic
<JoseAntonioR> asi haya algo minimo, se respeta
<JoseAntonioR> #ubuntu-es-offtopic o #ubuntu-es-cafe, no recuerdo cual, es para offtopic
<soy_el_pulpo> cafe es
<JoseAntonioR> :)
<soy_el_pulpo> estaban hablando de que una maquina en windows se ponia lenta pero en linux no....
<JoseAntonioR> cuestion de recursos
<soy_el_pulpo> o una instalacion vieja de windows..
<soy_el_pulpo> de hecho
<christian_e> Hola a todos, quien me podria contar como hacer para hacerme mienbro?
<SergioMeneses> un viperhoot salvaje ha aparecido!
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: jajajaj o/
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> los sábados por la mañana suelo pasar ;)
<SergioMeneses> don viperhoot como vmos?
<viperhoot> que tal, como va?
<viperhoot> jejej despertando recién, la semana ha estado bien complicada :S
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, asi he andado yo
<SergioMeneses> pero me despierto temprano, la costumbre :S
<viperhoot> a mi me despierta el bendito celular :S
<viperhoot> pero bueno, fuera de eso, todo ok
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> que bien
<viperhoot> ahora me pongo con un par de cosas por corregir en ubuntu-pe
<viperhoot> a ver si no malogro nada
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jeje eso eso
<SergioMeneses> yo tambien ando trabajando en unas cosas de qa
<viperhoot> ok, ya de pie, hora de empezar
<christian_e> Toc toc, Haber, quien me cuenta, a que va esta comunidad. viperhoot/Sergio?
<viperhoot> christian_e: hora hola
<christian_e> Buenos dias
<viperhoot> pues aquí nos reunimos los ubunteros peruanos siempre que podemos; )
<viperhoot> básicamente es para conversar o ayudar
<christian_e> muy, bien, les cuento comencé con ubuntu 11.04, ahora ando con Ubuntu 12.04 y esperando la nueva LTS
<viperhoot> christian_e: ya falta poco para  la próxima LTS ;)
<christian_e> Siempre quise contactar con la comunidad Ubuntu Perú  y hoy que estoy aburrido en la oficina me anime, hacen foros?, cursos? ,  en se podria ayudar?
<SergioMeneses> christian_e, yo no soy de -pe pero como si lo fuera, ya me nombraron miembro honorario
<viperhoot> christian_e: se está planteando relanzar una alternativa a foros, afinando algunos detalles nada más
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: jajajaja
<christian_e> y tu Domesticado Sergiomeneses, eres peruano?
<SergioMeneses> domesticado?
<SergioMeneses> christian_e, yo soy de -co
<christian_e> si me llamaste Salvaje asi que tu seras domesticado
<viperhoot> ah ¿?
<SergioMeneses> christian_e, hay un error de lectura, yo dije un viperhoot salvaje ha aparecido, haciendo alusion  a los juegos de pokemon para gba
<christian_e> una broma supongo que no te ofenderas, se que soy nuevo aqui, asi que sus reglas son las reglas
<SergioMeneses> christian_e, neh!... yo se
<SergioMeneses> siempre los nuevos preguntan eso
<christian_e> ok, disculpen
<viperhoot> no entendi pero paz jjajaja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajaja no hay lio alguno
<christian_e> Una consulta, quiero definitivamente dejar de usar el correo Hotmail, pero eh buscado y buscado un servidor de correo que sea 100% software libre   y  nada,  quien podra apóyarme?
<SergioMeneses> christian_e, usa gmail es lo mejor
<christian_e> Usas Gmail? no habra otro @ubuntu @linux
<viperhoot> christian_e: la diferencia es que si quieres una alternativa libre ?
<viperhoot> o una a hotmail en general
<christian_e> alternativa libre
<viperhoot> tu propio servidor de corroe
<viperhoot> correo *
<viperhoot> todos los que hay en el mercado son , en cierta medida manejados por ellos mismos
<christian_e> no lo habia visto de ese punto, pero tines razon, lo implementare, gracias
<SergioMeneses> christian_e, si es para la empresa hay varios.. pero personal recomiendo gmail, pues yo no soy extremista
<christian_e> una consulta, es necesario tener Ubuntu Server o podre hacerlo desde ubuntu normal?
<viperhoot> christian_e: vas a tener que leer mucho si quieres levantar tu propio servidor de correo
<viperhoot> christian_e: esta guia puede ayudarte: http://skrdz.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/servidor-de-correo.pdf
<SergioMeneses> christian_e, no hay lio... desde tu ubuntu normal se puede
<viperhoot> o cualquiera que encuentres por google ;)
<SergioMeneses> los sistemas linux son sistemas operativos de red, por eso no hay problema :DDDD
<christian_e> Bueno, en lo que se refiere al software libre , trato de ser extremista, ya comense a buscar Info, muchas gracias.
<SergioMeneses> christian_e, ++
<SergioMeneses> aunq todos los extremos son peligrosos... mira como esta Stallman
<christian_e> jajajajaja, verdad, es uno de mis idolos, comparto algunas de sus ideas pero, ultimamente no se.
<christian_e> a lo que me refiero con  extremos, me refiero a que si puedo manejarlo yo, lo hare, si no pues ni modo
<SergioMeneses> christian_e, ++
<viperhoot> a todo esto, vieron cuando stallman entra en ira ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, siempre anda en ira... jaja asi como cuando le dijeron q porq tenia los sevidores de la fsf en ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<viperhoot> pues este es bravo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM8mKMtEg7M
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> se ve como Ocatavio cuando le dije: pero si tu usabas ubuntu!!!
<christian_e> si, jajajaja, pero tienes que entender que el a aportado mucho y trato de entenderlo. me gusta mucho Ubuntu como concepto, eso de hacer linux mas asequible.
<SergioMeneses> ...por ese comentario ya no me quieren en el cnsl
<SergioMeneses> christian_e, nadie lo desconoce... pero es q arremete contra todo el mundo y pues asi tampoco... hay q vivir en paz
<christian_e> eso, pero la Paz, va con tratar de escuchar a todos, en eso falla Satallman, pero creo que el puso el piso, les toca a ustedes a nosotros, enseñar, yo se poco, pero lo poco trato de trasmitirlo
<SergioMeneses> christian_e, claro... esa es la idea
<SergioMeneses> christian_e, alguna vez haz tenido la oportunidad de hablar con el en persona?
<christian_e> no nunca
<SergioMeneses> christian_e, la verdad es bien, algo crecido pero bien... eso si no se baña pero bueno
<viperhoot> si, huele a rayos a ratos
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<christian_e> jajajajajaja
<christian_e> ustedes solo manejan Ubuntu? o otras distros
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, a ratos?... siempre, no se pero el SL deberia dar otra imagen... sino no lo veo llegando a una empresa asi jaja
<SergioMeneses> christian_e, jeje yo he usado de todo.... hasta un redhat uso ahora en mi nuevo trabajo
<christian_e> mira te comento, en cas tenia Windows, y un dia lleve eh instale debian eso por 2005, y mi mujer puso el grito en el cielo, asi que retorne, el año pasado le instale Ubuntu 12.04, me miro feo, pero le esplique como era, porsiaco le deje windows tambien , pero ahora solo usa Ubuntu,
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> q bueno :D
<SergioMeneses> ....ok salgo a comer, nos vemos al rato
<christian_e> listo
<viperhoot> también salgo
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos o/
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-02
<soy_el_pulpo> saludos
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ya lancé el ask
<th3pr0ph3t> Y qué tal? Han probado algún Humble Bundle?
#ubuntu-pe 2014-05-27
<LimaBart> ¿un op hay?
<LimaBart> jose
<LimaBart> hay que corregir el topic
<LimaBart> [#ubuntu-pe] Bienvenido a #ubuntu-pe. Este canal esta publicamente registrado en irclogs.ubuntu.com. El uso de este canal implica la aceptación de los terminos en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<LimaBart> no aceptacion, aceptación
#ubuntu-pe 2014-05-31
<karla> buenos días
<karla> ayer descargué la versión 14.04 para escritorio, sin embargo al momento de ejecutarla, en la interfaz no encuentro el botón de apagado; en si la barra de tareas no me muestra ningúna opcion (conexión de red, hora, etc)
<karla> les agradecería me puedan orientar que debo activar
<karla_> nuevamente les consulto ayer descargué la versión 14.04 para escritorio, sin embargo al momento de ejecutarla, en la interfaz no encuentro el botón de apagado; en si la barra de tareas no me muestra ninguna opción (conexión de red, hora, etc), a que se deberá?
